# Palm Beach Reef GC Sun 25th Mar ?? Not Sat.



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Doh! Originally put post for Saturday, but forgot about prior engagement. If anyone's keen for Sunday, though, say 5am, I'd be up for it. Unless the weather's gonna be dodgy or the swell's too big.

Matt


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

aparantly you got a beter chance of catching a fish in the simpson desert than at palmy at the moment.i heard it has been completly quite,but as with any fishing it can change i suppose.i fished there two weeks ago and caught nothing!!..but then also been fishing other spots and been catching nothing!!!...maybe this new rod i have bought is cursed??


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm keen Mattayogi, but Couta1 may have a point about his new rod being cursed, so he'll have to come out with us and we'll give his rod a change of luck!!!


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

wouldnt mind,but going down into new south wales to try for kings


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Couta1 - Yes mate, Cook Island might technically NSW but if you did the Iluka trip with me tomorrow as planned, you'd probably be hooking up a longtail tuna instead of a rat king.

All the better! Iluka is all mine tomorrow my friend.


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

no worries,meet you at iluka at 5.15am.change of plans.Same spot were we got those big longtails a couple of weeks back,that took a lot of line


----------

